# The mystery of the GODHEAD



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

okay so most would agree to the following: 

God the Father
God the Son
God the Holy Spirit

Question: What title (if any) does the feminine nature of GOD have?

Have you considered God the Mother or God the sister? 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Jenibo (Aug 2, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> okay so most would agree to the following:
> 
> God the Father
> God the Son
> ...


 

Are you implying that God indeed has a feminine nature? I would have to totally disagree with you on that. Could you elaborate on your view on this before i share what i think? TIA!


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jenibo said:


> Are you implying that God indeed has a feminine nature? I would have to totally disagree with you on that. Could you elaborate on your view on this before i share what i think? TIA!



Sure, thanks for asking... 

I am referring to the times within the bible (standard Christian bible) where GOD has a feminine image..

"Feminine Images of God


Isaiah 42:14.  The prophet uses the simile of a woman in childbirth to describe God=s patient endurance of Israel's sin turning into an outcry: "Now I will cry out like a travailing woman."  No other feminine imagery is used here.  

Isaiah 49:14-21.  In this passage God speaks of His faithful compassion for Israel using the analogy of a mother not forsaking her children.  The point stresses that God has great compassion.  

Hosea 11:1-4; 8-9.  The prophet uses the human terminology to reflect the nature of God: "bands of love" and "compassion."  But Hosea compares God to a husband, and the feminine image is for His people.  

Proverbs.  Wisdom literature uses personification to describe God in chapter 8.  While wisdom is a central attribute of the LORD, it is not given hypostatic identity with God in the Old Testament, as in Egypt, for example, where wisdom becomes a goddess.  In Proverbs 31 wisdom is personified as a woman because the word for wisdom, hokmah, is a feminine noun.[29]  (In Proverbs, nebalah, "folly," is also a feminine noun, personified in the wayward women of chapters 5-7).

Matthew 23:37 (Luke 13:34-35).  Jesus compares himself to a mother hen who would have gathered the people under her wings.  It may be that the background of this image is Zion, the Queen City, and that Jesus is contrasting the failure of the leaders to help the people with his own zeal for them."

As one whom his mother comforts, so I (God) will comfort you; you shall be comforted in Jerusalem.
Isaiah 66:13

....This was taken off the web and it may not mean anything...but it is interesting...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

................


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> God the mother and God the sister?
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> ...



1st bolded
I agree, I understand Spirit/father/Son that they are all one in the same...

2nd bolded 
How come its not a representation..please explain, I did cite the word...so what is your understanding of this?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

.................


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *You put scripture there, but each word after it wasn't scripture..it was from someone giving "their" view as to what they believe the scripture meant.*



True there were opinions within that post ALONG with scriptures....
These are some of the scriptures taken from the post ABOVE Isaiah 42:14, 49:14-21, Isaiah 66:13, Hosea 11:1-4,8-9-you can read them without the commentary and then let me know what you think, if you like. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> *My understanding is that God doesn't need to have a feminine side...He is God all by Himself!*.[/b]



I agree that God does not have to anything if he doesn't want to, we all know by now that he is God all by himself...but what does that have to with the subject?




Nice & Wavy said:


> *I'm not going to get into the semantics of this type of doctrine.  I'm done in this thread, so have a good night.*



I understand, attemping to think outside of the box IS difficult..but its just a discussion...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

................


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I said I wasn't going to come back in here, but just for this statement alone (bolded)...



Glad to see you back...



Nice & Wavy said:


> *I've been saved almost 25 years.* I'm 45 years old.



Thats great..but how long you've been saved has nothing to do with the subject..



Nice & Wavy said:


> [I *totally understand the 'semantics' of a topic like this.*



Well, I am not trying to assume anything I am just asking for others views..




Nice & Wavy said:


> [For you and for anyone else who may think that this type of thing is *"too difficult for me", chile please*



..Please don't get offended by the word difficult, it was not meant to offend. But you and I both know that new concepts (not saying this in one) are difficult...GOD is always revealing..and I am always asking questions...



Nice & Wavy said:


> This topic has NO SUBSTANCE in it and so therefore,


*

Well, thats not very nice but that is your opinion; the topic may have "substance" for someone and apparently it had enough "substance" for you to post several times.



Nice & Wavy said:



			I refuse to throw my pearls before anything that is unclean.
		
Click to expand...

*
The point of discussion has nothing to do with Matthew 7:6...but I understand this is religious talk "misquoted scriptures.." that have nothing to do with a "hill of beans"



Nice & Wavy said:


> If you choose to enlighten yourself with this type of teaching, by all means do so,



I am not trying to enlighten anyone, I never said I agreed with the concept. I am not asking you to receive anything...



Nice & Wavy said:


> but I'm not going to receive it cause its not of God and I would hope and pray that those who maybe young in Christ or don't know Him yet, won't receive it either...in the name of Jesus!!!



How do you know this isn't of GOD?, I would hope that the young and old in Christ will study to show themselves approved and not take anyones word at face value. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> *Call me what you want...talk about me..it's ok*.  People talk about me all the time in english, spanish and probably in tongues...I don't care, doesn't make a difference to me...*I'm still going to do what God wants me to do and say, whether you like it or not.*


*

I am not calling you anything, its going to be alright. I hope that you are doing what God wants you to do...my likes and dislikes have not been brought up in this discussion, so why did you bring that up?



Nice & Wavy said:



			[Now, I'm really done here. Goodnight.
		
Click to expand...


Great, next time you come back bring me something valid *


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know if I like the question or the thought that God has a feminine side. While it might make sense in some aspects, as women are known for 'creating' in their wombs, this is also a gift that was bestowed on us by God. HE is the original creator. 

This is how I view it, you know how some families get divorced and the father ends up getting custody of the children? Well God is like that father He fulfills all of our needs, so we don't need a 'mother' aspect in our relationship with Him. He is supposed to be our all so I know there isn't a need for a feminine aspect to God. 

I think it's only pagan religions that subscribe to that doctrine, but that's just my humble opinion


----------



## divya (Aug 2, 2009)

God gives us His titles in the Scriptures, none of which explicitly indicate femininity. Being that we are all made in His image, certain qualities of God's character do _appear_ greater in one sex than the other. This is due to what strengths He chose to give male and female, so that we compliment each other. 

However, in the verses mentioned, the feminine imagery is used so that we can have a greater understanding of His love for us. He condescends to us in His Word, so that we may understand Him better. It is language He uses to communicate to us, so that our minds can comprehend. He puts it in terms that are clearer to us. Really and truly however, we must understand that God is not limited to _our_ understanding of male and female (or masculinity and femininity). It's not that thinking outside the box is always a negative thing. I do believe that there is so much that we do not know about God. Many things we will learn in heaven, but then other things we will likely never fully know. That's why He is God. So how He has chosen to express Himself to us through the Scriptures must be sufficient...

God bless!


----------



## zanna (Aug 2, 2009)

God Says: "I am". 
So God is. 
He is my Father in heven. 
Jesus says in Mat 6 : 9 After this manner therefore pray ye: Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name....

Amen.
Zanna


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 2, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> okay so most would agree to the following:
> 
> Question: What title (if any) does the feminine nature of GOD have?
> 
> ...




I know that in our own culture...part of G-d's providence takes the form of the Mother, the Earth.  It's interrelated and we honor the earth as the provider and sustainer of life...but realizing the earth is not G-d, but made from G-d...takes care of us like G-d and we should honor and respect to protect her.  Here's something from the Nazarene Essenes on the Shekinah, in Hebrew, Essenic study:

http://www.thenazareneway.com/feminine_god.htm

"The word Shekhina, in Hebrew, is derived from the Biblical verb shakhan,  		meaning "the act of dwelling" but taking the feminine form. Therefore,  		at the beginning of the Talmudic era, the word Shekhina meant the  		earthly aspect of God that dwelt among people and could be apprehended  		by the senses."

The rest of this article is great.  Anybody who has time to read it...not long....  But you have to read it all because it might raise some eyebrows for those who have never heard it before.  All I can say is that G-d often uses that which is common to us, turns it around to His truth...He utilizes something easy for us to comprehend in the cultural way we are used to...


Excerpt:
Judaism and Christianity are both monotheistic religions, strongly  		connected to a patriarchal God - Yahweh. However, it may surprise many  		to discover that a goddess was associated with Judaism from its  		conception, and continued to play an important part, in various forms,  		to the present. The goddess is best known as Shekhina, a Talmudic term  		describing the manifestation of God's presence on earth.  	 		 
 	 		The Shekinah is held by many to represent the feminine attributes of the  		presence of God (shekhinah being a feminine word in Hebrew), based  		especially on readings of the Talmud and the Kabbalah. The word 'Matronit'  		is also employed to represent this usage. Comparative Religionists  		suggest a comparison to shakti, the female energy of Hindu gods, and to  		the Christian concept of the Holy Spirit.

		While the Bible does not mention the name Shekhina, she is nevertheless  		bound to extremely old traditions, and closely relates to the ancient  		goddesses. Particularly significant is the Canaanite goddess Ashera who,  		at the beginning of the Israelites' settlement in the land of Canaan,  		was often referred to as Yahweh's Consort. 

 	 		The literature also calls her the "Holy Spirit" which, in Hebrew, is  		also a feminine form. The feminine nature of the Shekhina is so easy to  		establish in Hebrew, because the gender of the subject plays an  		important role in the sentence structure......."

"


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 2, 2009)

You know, it's been a while since I've thought about this....

The last time I actually took the time to think and research this topic, I came to the conclusion that the Holy Spirit represented a feminine element. Not nessesarity a woman, but an female "essence."

I see things as the Father is God, the creator and maker of all things. The Holy Spirit is a spiritual connection to Him and Jesus is His son. I take them all as one with three distinct roles which can't really be seperated.  This is starting to confuse even me so I think i'll leave it be.

Thanks for bringing this up.  I haven't thought about it in a while...

Peace and blessings


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> Sure, thanks for asking...
> 
> I am referring to the times within the bible (standard Christian bible) where GOD has a feminine image..
> 
> ...


 
   

Be careful; please be very careful.  You're distorting the word of God.  For whatever reason, only God knows.  None of this is scripturally sound. 

It's one thing to be curious about something, but totally another to push something so totally wrong to be right.  

It is my sincere and earnest prayer that He brings out the truth and the motives and exposes the will and the intent of why this was presented.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 2, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I don't know if I like the question or the thought that God has a feminine side. While it might make sense in some aspects, as women are known for 'creating' in their wombs, this is also a gift that was bestowed on us by God. HE is the original creator.
> 
> This is how I view it, you know how some families get divorced and the father ends up getting custody of the children? Well God is like that father He fulfills all of our needs, so we don't need a 'mother' aspect in our relationship with Him. He is supposed to be our all so I know there isn't a need for a feminine aspect to God.
> 
> I think it's only pagan religions that subscribe to that doctrine, but that's just my humble opinion



Thank you for your viewpoint Lamravilla! 



divya said:


> God gives us His titles in the Scriptures, none of which explicitly indicate femininity. *Being that we are all made in His image*, certain qualities of God's character do _appear_ greater in one sex than the other. This is due to what strengths He chose to give male and female, so that we compliment each other.
> 
> However, in the verses mentioned, the feminine imagery is used so that we can have a greater understanding of His love for us.He condescends to us in His Word, so that we may understand Him better. It is language He uses to communicate to us, so that our minds can comprehend. He puts it in terms that are clearer to us. Really and truly however, we must understand that God is not limited to _our_ understanding of male and female (or masculinity and femininity). *It's not that thinking outside the box is always a negative thing. I do believe that there is so much that we do not know about God. Many things we will learn in heaven, but then other things we will likely never fully know. That's why He is God. So how He has chosen to express Himself to us through the Scriptures must be sufficient...
> 
> God bless!*


*

ITA with the bolded, what a great post, thank you for your perspective!




GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:



			I know that in our own culture...part of G-d's providence takes the form of the Mother, the Earth.  It's interrelated and we honor the earth as the provider and sustainer of life...but realizing the earth is not G-d, but made from G-d...takes care of us like G-d and we should honor and respect to protect her.  Here's something from the Nazarene Essenes on the Shekinah, in Hebrew, Essenic study:

http://www.thenazareneway.com/feminine_god.htm

"The word Shekhina, in Hebrew, is derived from the Biblical verb shakhan,  		meaning "the act of dwelling" but taking the feminine form. Therefore,  		at the beginning of the Talmudic era, the word Shekhina meant the  		earthly aspect of God that dwelt among people and could be apprehended  		by the senses." "
		
Click to expand...


ENJOYED your entire post! I too have looked in the concept of feminine word Shekniah. Today I had a conversation with my Mother in law about these concepts. We spoke about the returning of the bridegroom, and the preparation of the church becoming a BRIDE.  We also discussed the concept of Mother Earth as well as the scriptures with the LOST BOOKS. I know most Christians get "weirded out" by conversations like this..but it is a part of my study and research. Thanks for your post..I knew you were different 



goldielocs said:



			You know, it's been a while since I've thought about this....

The last time I actually took the time to think and research this topic, I came to the conclusion that the Holy Spirit represented a feminine element. Not nessesarity a woman, but an female "essence."

I see things as the Father is God, the creator and maker of all things. The Holy Spirit is a spiritual connection to Him and Jesus is His son. I take them all as one with three distinct roles which can't really be seperated.  This is starting to confuse even me so I think i'll leave it be.

Thanks for bringing this up.  I haven't thought about it in a while...

Peace and blessings
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for you post goldie! 



Shimmie said:



   
 Be careful; please be very careful.  You're distorting the word of God. 

Click to expand...



How am I distorting the WORD? The WORD is vast. I have not added to the WORD?  PLEASE READ CAREFULLY.



Shimmie said:



			:For whatever reason, only God knows.  None of this is scripturally sound.
		
Click to expand...


My reason for posting the question is to get others thoughts on the subject mattter?? You would know too if you took the time to actually read on original post.



Shimmie said:



			:None of this is scripturally sound.
		
Click to expand...


If it is not scripturally sound where on earth did I get these scriptures from? Whats not scriptually sound is NOT STUDYING THE WORD and the VASTNESS OF GOD. 




Shimmie said:



			:It's one thing to be curious about something, but totally another to push something so totally wrong to be right.
		
Click to expand...


I am not pushing anything??? You really need to GO BACK AND RE-READ MY POST. 



Shimmie said:



			:It is my sincere and earnest prayer that He brings out the truth and the motives and exposes the will and the intent of why this was presented.
		
Click to expand...


I am afraid that the only thing that has been revealed is your SPIRIT.  MY WORD says STUDY. You lack discernment if you are assuming that I have any "motives" in bringing up a subject matter. If you can't handle it then just say that, but don't assume that I have "motives" That is a LIE and you KNOW that the SPIRIT of the Living GOD is not in it..so stop attempting to control minds on THIS board and in THIS THREAD. That is witchcraft! 

My GOD trumps your religion....*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> How am I distorting the WORD? The WORD is vast. I have not added to the WORD? PLEASE READ CAREFULLY.
> 
> *My reason for posting the question is to get others thoughts on the subject mattter?? You would know too if you took the time to actually read on original post.*
> 
> ...


You're looking for your God to be a 'woman', My God is the Lord Jesus Christ, the King of Kings the Lord of all Lords and the Redeemer of my soul.   He's not religion, He's God. I honor Him for all that He is and for all that He has done for me who never deserved His grace and mercy.    

As I said, I'm asking God to intervene and to reveal the full intent and purpose of this thread topic.   There are innocent souls who may take it to heart and be confused about God's Sovereinty.   Your God may be a woman, but the Lord God All Mighty is not.  In all of creation,  a woman, God is not nor will He ever be.  

Please be careful with the term witchcraft and don't ever apply that to me again.  You have to 'know' what it is before you can apply it to anyone or anything.  

Again, I'm asking God to reveal the intent of this thread topic.   You shouldn't have anything to worry about if your purpose was sincere.  

Please don't discredit God ever again by even suggesting that He is a woman.   If you know Him, you'd never have to ask or be upset because he isn't.   He's forever God.  :Rose:


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 3, 2009)

Netta1, this is an interesting topic,  years ago I found a scripture and for the life of me I can't find it now. but we are to be all things to all people (as christians) so that we can relate to others needs.  Not to embrace sin, I am not saying that but to try to be all things to all people. that comes for God.  Who is in all and is all.  Of course he created us as woman and he gave us this softness, the warmth of comfort of a mother, the sexyness and compassion of a wife. We woman are so special to God. We hold a creation within our bodies. How amazing is that. He choosed us woman, because he knew we would have greater strength and greater endurance internally then many many men.  He gave us the compassion and loving nature, We are mothers not only to our children but to other children and grown people.  I am 44 and at times I wish I had a mother to hug and give me comfort when I am struggling so.  There are many woman like that my mother isn't one of them but I am trying to be this way towards other people.  God designed us this way to reflect his love. God is so awesome and so amazing because he can meet our every need there is no limit to what God understands.  I would not say God is feminine, I would not say God is manly either. He is our God I don't think our minds can truly figure out exacty or put into words one term for God other then he is our God. Our creator who can understand us more then He.


----------



## divya (Aug 3, 2009)

Ladies, can we take a step back? 

Please let's remember that just because a particular topic may not be in line with our own personal beliefs, doesn't mean that it is done in the wrong spirit. 

Just think...what if this individual was new to Christianity and is asking because in her old faith her god had female avatar? The harsher reactions might discourage her because she is only attempting to learn. 

What if she is just asking the question and means no harm? 

Honestly, some of the reactions to this thread seem too harsh. The OP is not attacking with her post, but this is a question that she chose to pose. In all things, we should attempt to be kind, even when we are sharing a differing opinion. It's sometimes a struggle for me, as surely some of you have seen. But it's something that we should all try to do, especially when we are sharing our Christian faith.  I'm sure Lord has something to teach all of us through this very question...

Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 3, 2009)

divya said:


> Ladies, can we take a step back?
> 
> Please let's remember that just because a particular topic may not be in line with your own personal beliefs beliefs, doesn't mean that it is done in the wrong spirit.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hijack your thread Netta, but I am glad that another person has expressed this sentiment in yet another thread. I don't understand all the hostility that has emerged in the past week or two in CF, but it isn't right, and it's resulting in a lot of hurt feelings, and people being turned away, and people being discouraged from sharing and learning. Things cannot stay the same forever, and the CF is one of those things. I think as more questions are being asked and more thoughts are being introduced it is a testament that the Christian Forum is growing and gaining more members, which I think is wonderful. Different personalities are bound to clash every once and again, but I am sure we can learn to stop taking general comments and views as a personal insult and not constantly be on a 'witch hunt'.

Have a wonderful day ladies, be blessed...


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 3, 2009)

1Ti 6:3-5
(3)  If any man teach otherwise, and consent not to wholesome words, even the words of our Lord Jesus Christ, and to the doctrine which is according to godliness;
(4)  He is proud, knowing nothing, but doting about questions and strifes of words, whereof cometh envy, strife, railings, evil surmisings,
(5)  Perverse disputings of men of corrupt minds, and destitute of the truth, supposing that gain is godliness: from such withdraw thyself.


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 3, 2009)

Act 17:29  Forasmuch then as we are the offspring of God, we ought not to think that the Godhead is like unto gold, or silver, or stone, graven by art and man's device. 

Rom 1:16-25
(16)  For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.
(17)  For therein is the righteousness of God revealed from faith to faith: as it is written, The just shall live by faith.
(18)  For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold the truth in unrighteousness;
(19)  Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.
(20)  For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:
(21)  Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.
(22)  Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,
(23)  And changed the glory of the uncorruptible God into an image made like to corruptible man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts, and creeping things.
(24)  Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:
(25)  Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.

Col 2:6-15
(6)  As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him:
(7)  Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving.
(8)  Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ.
(9)  For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily.
(10)  And ye are complete in him, which is the head of all principality and power:
(11)  In whom also ye are circumcised with the circumcision made without hands, in putting off the body of the sins of the flesh by the circumcision of Christ:
(12)  Buried with him in baptism, wherein also ye are risen with him through the faith of the operation of God, who hath raised him from the dead.
(13)  And you, being dead in your sins and the uncircumcision of your flesh, hath he quickened together with him, having forgiven you all trespasses;
(14)  Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross;
(15)  And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it.


----------



## Blondell (Aug 3, 2009)

While I do believe that one should be careful in their interpretation of scripture, I also am confronted with Genesis 1. I don't think that God has distinctly male or female attributes, what I believe is that He is ALL. He has the attributes that WE consider male or female. It is not laid out in His Word (from what I've read) as to what He considers male/female. He has attributes of BOTH. The way that He chooses to show Himself is 'I AM'. This simply means that He is whatever He needs to be at a given moment--whether that attribute is male or female in nature (as define by human beings).

Scripture states that He made male and female in his image.

26 Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, * and over all the creatures that move along the ground."

 27 So God created man in his own image,
       in the image of God he created him;
       male and female he created them. 

Just my thoughts. *


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 3, 2009)

*1Ti 3:16
(16)  And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.
*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 3, 2009)

The bible doesnt give a stand on that issue so I dont have one. The doesnt mean there isnt a good answer for this, it just means Jesus didnt see it as something we needed to know right now.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 3, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> okay so most would agree to the following:
> 
> God the Father
> God the Son
> ...


 

I am a believer in the God-head 3 in 1!
God the Father
God the Son
God the Holy Spirit


Have I considered God in the feminine aspects - no.


----------



## Mleah (Aug 3, 2009)

YAH is ALL. Masculine and feminine. IMO


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> *You're looking for your God to be a 'woman', My God is the Lord Jesus Christ, the King of Kings the Lord of all Lords and the Redeemer of my soul.   He's not religion, He's God. I honor Him for all that He is and for all that He has done for me who never deserved His grace and mercy.
> 
> As I said, I'm asking God to intervene and to reveal the full intent and purpose of this thread topic.   There are innocent souls who may take it to heart and be confused about God's Sovereinty.   Your God may be a woman, but the Lord God All Mighty is not.  In all of creation,  a woman, God is not nor will He ever be.
> 
> ...


*

You have a hard time both reading and descerning.  I did not once say that my GOD was a women RE-READ, God is a Sprit according to his word. The discussion is about character/nature/qualities. I asked a question, nothing more so STOP dreaming up things. I am not going to take time away from this thread because you don't want to take the time to actually READ my post. If you are still lost then PM me. I am not starting a revolution, if you read much you would discern that. Your rebuke was made public and that is all I will say about that, it is what is.



blazingthru said:



			Netta1, this is an interesting topic,  years ago I found a scripture and for the life of me I can't find it now. but we are to be all things to all people (as christians) so that we can relate to others needs.  Not to embrace sin, I am not saying that but to try to be all things to all people. that comes for God.  Who is in all and is all.  Of course he created us as woman and he gave us this softness, the warmth of comfort of a mother, the sexyness and compassion of a wife. We woman are so special to God. We hold a creation within our bodies. How amazing is that. He choosed us woman, because he knew we would have greater strength and greater endurance internally then many many men.  He gave us the compassion and loving nature, We are mothers not only to our children but to other children and grown people.  I am 44 and at times I wish I had a mother to hug and give me comfort when I am struggling so.  There are many woman like that my mother isn't one of them but I am trying to be this way towards other people.  God designed us this way to reflect his love. God is so awesome and so amazing because he can meet our every need there is no limit to what God understands.  I would not say God is feminine, I would not say God is manly either. He is our God I don't think our minds can truly figure out exacty or put into words one term for God other then he is our God. Our creator who can understand us more then He.
		
Click to expand...


Good post, I enjoyed reading it. Thank you for sharing your thoughts! 



divya said:



			Ladies, can we take a step back? 

Please let's remember that just because a particular topic may not be in line with our own personal beliefs, doesn't mean that it is done in the wrong spirit. 

Just think...what if this individual was new to Christianity and is asking because in her old faith her god had female avatar? The harsher reactions might discourage her because she is only attempting to learn. 

What if she is just asking the question and means no harm?

Honestly, some of the reactions to this thread seem too harsh. The OP is not attacking with her post, but this is a question that she chose to pose. In all things, we should attempt to be kind, even when we are sharing a differing opinion. It's sometimes a struggle for me, as surely some of you have seen. But it's something that we should all try to do, especially when we are sharing our Christian faith.  I'm sure Lord has something to teach all of us through this very question...

Hope you all have a blessed day! 

Click to expand...


Yep I am just asking a question, tis all. Thanks for your post! 



lamaravilla said:



			Sorry to hijack your thread Netta, but I am glad that another person has expressed this sentiment in yet another thread. I don't understand all the hostility that has emerged in the past week or two in CF, but it isn't right, and it's resulting in a lot of hurt feelings, and people being turned away, and people being discouraged from sharing and learning. Things cannot stay the same forever, and the CF is one of those things. I think as more questions are being asked and more thoughts are being introduced it is a testament that the Christian Forum is growing and gaining more members, which I think is wonderful. Different personalities are bound to clash every once and again, but I am sure we can learn to stop taking general comments and views as a personal insult and not constantly be on a 'witch hunt'.

Have a wonderful day ladies, be blessed...



Click to expand...


AMEN, AMEN and AMEN. Great post!*


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mrs BHF said:


> Act 17:29  Forasmuch then as we are the offspring of God, we ought not to think that the Godhead is like unto gold, or silver, or stone, graven by art and man's device.
> 
> Rom 1:16-25
> (16)  For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.
> ...




Thank you for these scriptures!


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mleah said:


> YAH is ALL. Masculine and feminine. IMO



Thanks for sharing! 



prettyfaceANB said:


> The bible doesnt give a stand on that issue so I dont have one. The doesnt mean there isnt a good answer for this,* it just means Jesus didnt see it as something we needed to know right now*.



Interesting thought, thanks for sharing! 



Mrs BHF said:


> *1Ti 3:16
> (16)  And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.
> *



WOW, great scripture. NICE!


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a reason why we must read the Word in context.  Sometimes I fall short myself when I read to understand. Your Scriptural references below describe God, using similies and personifications (please see bolded). 

The word *similie *means " a figure of speech comparing two unlike things that is often introduced by like or as"; a metaphor

Your question is interesting, because it can be rejected by anyone who doesn't believe God is a SHE. I believe God is God the Father, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit. 
But there has to be a "feminine" aspect to God to create Eve. So, if any of the Godhead would have _a feminine aspect_ I believe it's the Holy Spirit, because he's the Comforter and one who understands (wisdom), has compassion and is loving... those are all characteristics of God. 





Netta1 said:


> Sure, thanks for asking...
> 
> I am referring to the times within the bible (standard Christian bible) where GOD has a feminine image..
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2009)

That was very well said!




Blondell said:


> While I do believe that one should be careful in their interpretation of scripture, I also am confronted with Genesis 1. I don't think that God has distinctly male or female attributes, *what I believe is that He is ALL*. *He has the attributes that WE consider male or female. It is not laid out in His Word (from what I've read) as to what He considers male/female. He has attributes of BOTH.* The way that He chooses to show Himself is 'I AM'. This simply means that He is whatever He needs to be at a given moment--whether that attribute is male or female in nature (as define by human beings).
> 
> Scripture states that He made male and female in his image.
> 
> ...


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 3, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> okay so most would agree to the following:
> 
> God the Father
> God the Son
> ...


 

It's not that God necessarily has a feminine nature, as in He is woman or female *(IMO). *The names of God are masculine, and we refer to all parts of the Godhead as "He." Even in the verses you quoted (which were really good ones ), God is still referred to as "He." The Hebrews believed that the "Shekinah Glory" was God's "feminine" part, but not to the point that God is woman. I believe it was more to explain His softer, caring side. You can imagine how difficult it was for an ancient people to explain that such a mighty, powerful, and usually angry God could also be characterized as being soft, caring, and thoughtful. That's probably why they attributed feminine characteristics to Him as well.

However, there is no portion of the Godhead that is ever referred to as "she," so I don't think anyone should consider God as "The Mother" or "Sister." Jesus came down to Earth as a man, God is referred to in the Bible much more as masculine than feminine, and the Holy Spirit is masculine as well. When I personify God, I always do so in a masculine way.

ETA:

And I guess I should also add that I'm not putting you out Netta, or suggesting that you think God is female or a woman or anything like that. I just went back and read all the comments left here, and I think as Christian women, we should feel empowered to ask each other questions about the God we serve. The Bible says that we find wisdom in Godly counsel! I love that on a forum dedicated to hair, we can come together and talk about Godly things. With that I just want to remind us that we shouldn't do so in an effort to cause strife, or just for the sake of debate. Proverbs tells us that a harsh word, even if it's "correct," can stir up anger. What's the point of being "right" if we're giving place to anger rather than taking this conversation as an opportunity to edify the saints? 

Netta, you asked a great question, based on things you saw in the Bible, and you have a right to ask questions of the Word. I just gave my opinion, and I hope it was somewhat helpful 

Sorry for the uber long post


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 3, 2009)

*Netta1, God can not be considered the titles that you have mentioned above. As you probably know, all throughout the bible He is referred to in the pronoun as a "he." We know that the bible is God's inspired word to me and if we can't find this type of reference of him anywhere in the bible, then it's a no-go.*

*This is how I can explain the Godhead in a very simple way to you through using all male pronouns.*

*Okay, you understand the concept of a person being able to be the same person but in different roles? For instance, you are a woman who is probably a daughter, a sister, a mother etc. The same role that you would be in as a sister is not the same role you would portray as a mother to your young children and so on. you are still the same person but you carry out different commands.*

*Okay, now let's look at God. God Almighty is the father who has spoken the command, Jesus is our earthly example on how to follow it and The Holy Spirit teaches us in all things or how to follow it. Now, God is God, Lord Jesus is God and so is The Holy Spirit BUT they tend to deal with us differently. One thing that I can say for sure is that the voice of Jesus, the voice of God and the voice of The Holy Spirit are all very much masculine. *

*Maybe there is some misunderstanding about how even earthly men can speak softly and tenderly but still be a man. Well, God's voice, Lord Jesus and The Holy Spirit have never, ever sounded feminine to me. And also, we tend to think that Lord Jesus or The Holy Spirit can never sternly reprimand us but I've been reprimanded enough where I know this isn't true.*

*what I've found out about God is that He is very patient and loving towards us. The Holy Spirit is always there reassuring me with "I'm proud of you," and I love you. Lord Jesus has told me just this last month that I am in the midst and I will help you. God usually speaks to me in dreams moreso but Lord Jesus and The Holy Spirit usually speak to me while I'm awake and sleep. But really, they all speak to me through The Holy Spirit and as we discussed, it's just a different role for God but He still is God.*


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 3, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> Thank you for these scriptures!


 
You are welcome the answer is always in the Holy Bible.

When I just got saved I had been through a few religions - with differing customs, doctrines and practices - via various family influences. 

Heard and saw many things then I decided there just has to be more to life than that which I was experiencing. 

I was just tired of a man/woman telling me what he/she thought was right and none could sufficiently answer the vast number of questions I had.

To cut a long story short I was given a NKJV bible and some sound advice, "whenever you read the bible pray and ask God for understanding".

The Word provided every answer I needed, can't say I always liked the answer, but it was always the right one, and I am happy I obeyed His word.

It’s been many years now and I’m still finding that God's way is the best way and as you learn of Him (Jesus) you'll find an unmatched love accompanied by joy and peace.

Ask Him sincerely and humbly, to reveal Himself to you… and He will.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 3, 2009)

I  wondered that a little myself. I don't think God has a sex. I think God is sexless, and is easily referred to in a masculine sense because of the way things have been. 

While I am not promoting the belief in this information I'm about to share, I find it interesting that according to history, "prior" to Christian doctrine and takeover in the world... many people seemed to worship "the Goddess" - and still do today in Pagan and Wiccan (and other) religions and beliefs. I do not subscribe TO these beliefs, I've just read a little about this. In these societies, it is said that women ruled... and therefore things were matriarchal. 

Then there was a shift to patriarchal things, and since then Goddess became God. 

For all intents and purposes, I think God has no sex but we obviously cannot comprehend that. God's greatness cannot be defined by gender, but instead of saying it... it's easier to refer to God as a He. 

Even so, I would implore you to check out Sue Monk Kidd's book, Dance of the Dissident Daughter. It speaks slightly on how God's gender affects "some women" in the church... among many other things.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you ladies, great discussion! Thanks for *all* of your input. 

I've learned a lot from this discussion alone, lol.... 

...my studies continue....and continue...and continue lol :0) 

May yours also continue in this walk... 

B'rakha (Blessings)!


----------



## Mamita (Aug 4, 2009)

If i say you defend your children like a tiger mother and her cubs

does it mean you and your kids have a tiger essence?

it's only called a comparison, an image, sometimes a parable. When Jesus says He is the vine, does it mean He has vegetation essence? a fruit essence?

And God came in the flesh of a son not a daughter, Jesus talks about God as his father, never his mother, isn't that enough proof?

nah, i think this is not thinking outside the box it's smoking funny cigarettes and thinking too hard lol
I agree with the person who mentioned pagan traditions, that's how we got Mary as the "mother of God" and "queen of angels", pagan traditions used to lure pagans into church. They loved the woman's symbolic


----------



## LatterGlory (Aug 4, 2009)

1Ti 3:16
(16)  And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.

N.B Just for those who may not know, this scripture is speaking of Jesus Christ ( a man ) and *HE* died for our sins.

1Jn 4:8
(8)  He that loveth not knoweth not God; *for God is love*.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally, I can't see any reason why God would need a penis or a vagina....or a physical body at all, for that matter...does he have a stomach, intestines,etc.  We attribute masculine qualities to God and refer to him as such, but to me, God just IS.  

I'm really shocked at some of the posts here.  Being a "Christian" or being "saved"  does not mean you have all the answers.  Some of us barely know ourselves and want to claim to have a full knowledge of a vast and magnificent God who created not only Earth but the Universe and all of the galaxies, planets and beings within.....There is no harm in discussing our thoughts (biblically sound or not) and beliefs (biblically sound or not) in an open forum.  We may not all agree but with an open mind a little tolerance God might reveal something that we really needed to know. We are all searching for a better understanding of and relationship with our awesome God.

The Christianity Forum is really going through it and I pray for peace and a renewed spirit of community.


----------



## Laela (Aug 4, 2009)

ITA, at the bolded sis... ITA. 

I'll add that sometimes, questioning God can make those who question doubters. If we're firm in our beliefs, it won't matter one way or another.

Stay blessed!





jwhitley6 said:


> Personally, I can't see any reason why God would need a penis or a vagina....or a physical body at all, for that matter...does he have a stomach, intestines,etc.  We attribute masculine qualities to God and refer to him as such, but to me, God just IS.
> 
> I'm really shocked at some of the posts here.  Being a "Christian" or being "saved"  does not mean you have all the answers.  Some of us barely know ourselves and want to claim to have a full knowledge of a vast and magnificent God who created not only Earth but the Universe and all of the galaxies, planets and beings within.....There is no harm in discussing our thoughts (biblically sound or not) and beliefs (biblically sound or not) in an open forum.  We may not all agree but with an open mind a little tolerance God might reveal something that we really needed to know. We are all searching for a better understanding of and relationship with our awesome God.
> 
> The Christianity Forum is really going through it and* I pray for peace and a renewed spirit of community*.


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 4, 2009)

jwhitley6 said:


> I'm really shocked at some of the posts here. Being a "Christian" or being "saved" does not mean you have all the answers. *Some of us barely know ourselves and want to claim to have a full knowledge of a vast and magnificent God who created not only Earth but the Universe and all of the galaxies, planets and beings within.....*
> The Christianity Forum is really going through it and I pray for peace and a renewed spirit of community.


 
Thanks for this...


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Laela said:


> ITA, at the bolded sis... ITA.
> 
> I'll add that *sometimes, questioning God can make those who question doubters*. If we're firm in our beliefs, it won't matter one way or another.
> 
> Stay blessed!



True perhaps, but I think that depends on the heart of the person who is asking and only GOD knows that. Besides sometimes asking questions can spark faith and a greater curiosity to ponder and study GOD. Why do so many of us always assume negative? 

IMO asking questions does not mean the person is not firm in their belief (as a whole) that may not have anything to do with it. Why do some folks assume that asking questions mean that the person is barely hanging on?? Again so many of us assume negative, but why? Some people just want *more* knowledge, wisdom and understanding. Isn't GOD vast? I don't know about anyone else but I have not arrived. I am firm but I am pliable/moldable to GODs words. 

This topic and many others may not matter to some...but it matters to me. All things concerning the nature of GOD matter to me. All of Gods word matters to me. ALL the things he created matter to me. I can read from Gen to Rev and still desire RHEMA. I seek, I ask, I knock. I want to know him, I understand not everyone feels the way I do-but I don't care. This walk is personal. I never want to be a Pharisee they were so religious that they missed the KING? my people, my people...

I am willing to lose everything I thought I knew (if need be) for the sake of GODs knowledge...

but hey that’s just me...


----------



## discobiscuits (Aug 4, 2009)

Imagery used to describe attributes of G/J/Y the almighty I Am that I Am is different than His nature. The natural is a representation of the spiritual in which both things reproduce after their own kind from the male seed.


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> okay so most would agree to the following:
> 
> God the Father
> God the Son
> ...


 
Hi Netta1,
I haven't really thought of the possibilty of God having a feminine nature since childhood when my young mind was trying to wrap around the concept of a supreme God period. As an adult I have never considered a feminine God b/c in all of my understanding, prayer results, personal interactions with God, he has always revealed himself as a he. I read the scriptures you posted and have reached the same conclusion many others here have. I have also had God use this methodology( his use of similes) on me personally. Because he is so much bigger than what our minds can relate to at this point in time, he uses analogies we can understand w/ our limited human logic. When kids ask us questions like why is the sky blue or where do babies come from? It would not be a loving gesture at all to launch into a discussion on how nitrogen and oxygen atoms in the atmosphere have an effect on the sunlight that passes through them. In fact it would be very confusing to a young mind. We are God's kids and often compared to sheep. Not very flattering since sheep are cute but stupid little things . That's not a put down b/c God knows what our *end* will be. For now we are trying to see using that dirty mirror but, when we are no longer bound by the physical laws in this body and are like God we will know as he knows (1Cor 13:12). Your greatest strengths can sometimes be your greatest weaknesses.  You have questions and that is fine. God can handle our questions coming from a sincere mind. He will reveal himself to you if you keep seeking. James 1:5 encourages us to ask God for wisdom. I do all the time. Your questions and the answers you receive may help someone like you who didn't want to ask their questions. When you get a chance you may want to read Job 38 to 42. He and God had a very interesting conversation about Job and his friends trying to apply human logic to an everlasting God. We are the creature studying the Creator. We were made to pay homage to him not the other way around. 

Prudent1


----------



## Mamita (Aug 4, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> True perhaps, but I think that depends on the heart of the person who is asking and only GOD knows that. Besides sometimes asking questions can spark faith and a greater curiosity to ponder and study GOD. Why do so many of us always assume negative?



Ecclesiaste 12 "12": And further, by these, my son, be admonished: of making many books there is no end; and much study is a weariness of the flesh. 

What God knows is his Word and the heart of man Jeremiah 17 "9": The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it? 

Questions won't spark a faith, The Lord will spark a faith. 

Thing is this question is not new, you the OP didn't invent it, it blew up around the feminism movement. It came from someone else who thought the scriptures weren't enough for them  and wanted to add a twist to it. You can't use an image used and say it means something literally.

Like I said Jesus said he was the vine, He did not mean He was part bush or part plant. See what i mean? U will never find in the bible God referred to as anything other than male, compared to female yes, referred to as female? no

In you question you asked (if any) well there's none and that is just what many of us here know from the scriptures. 

With topics like these the only answer some can give is it's wrong, because there's no other way to put it, some will say it's a possibility, but just because we think it's wrong and a heresy and those questions are dangerous and a weariness of the flesh doesn't mean we throw a stone, we're just passionate about what we believe in and some topics are red flags to us. We're all sharing knowledge here... some will agree some will be offended, no other way lol I just don't know what else to say cause none of us can really apologize for what we believe in u know lol


----------



## Laela (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear Netta,

I wasn't referring to you per se, just in general, because I've confronted these types of questions in here and in real life. So please don't take this personally just because I posted in your thread. That's my humble opinion...anyone who questions God or his existence is a doubter; I'll always stand by this statement. If you see that as a negative thing, that's also your opinion and you're entitled to it. 

I'll applaud you for asking, and I did contribute my thoughts on the subject earlier..so please try not to make this a holier-than-thou issue....I'm not there with you on that.

We all are here to learn. I don't know everything, so I hope you're not thinking I do, because you'll be doing the assuming. That would also be problematic for you whenever I have anything to say to you on any subject, so please don't let that happen. I'm open and will speak to anyone, even if I disagree with them, because I strive to walk in love.

God Bless you, sis... No harm was meant toward you! 




Netta1 said:


> Why do so many of us always assume negative? .


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mamita said:


> Ecclesiaste 12 "12": And further, by these, my son, be admonished: of making many books there is no end; and much study is a weariness of the flesh.



I see what you mean, but the word does instruct us to study. I do understand your point in posting this scripture, however. Reminds me of a time I was researching a really dark subject-that I had to take a break from because of the nature of the subject.  



Mamita said:


> What God knows is his Word and the heart of man Jeremiah 17 "9": The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it?



Yep thats right!  



Mamita said:


> Questions won't spark a faith, The Lord will spark a faith.



I understand the faith comes by hearing and hearing by the word of GOD. Romans 10:17. 


Who knows, maybe the answer to the question could've just been the missing piece to the puzzle and spark (i.e. encourage/push/support) faith. In what I typed it was assumed that faith already existed and the answer to the question JUST might (perhaps/could happen to) spark (see above i.e.) faith. 



Mamita said:


> Thing is this question is not new, you the OP didn't invent it, it blew up around the feminism movement. It came from someone else who thought the scriptures weren't enough for them  and wanted to add a twist to it. You can't use an image used and say it means something literally.



I think the "feminine ideal" started long before the feminist movement. Anyhow, here are two sites with opposing view points concerning *some* elements of the original topic. 

http://www.christian-thinktank.com/wnogod.html (gives some scriptures/books of GOD reffering with feminine characteristics....)

Some I never knew, others I've heard of...

This site http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Believer's Corner/Doctrines/is_god_male_or_female.htm must have missed the scriptures/books of the bible listed above (the site clearly denies GODs use of feminine characteristics to describe himself at times in the bible) which is not true.

But...I did however appreciate their hypothesis as to why GOD even bothered giving himself human characteristics...



Mamita said:


> In question you asked (if any) well there's none and that is just what many of us here know from the scriptures.



Yep I have yet to find the title mother GOD in the KJV, lol. I have heard of the word skekinah = a feminine Hebrew word that means the GOD who dwells within. Where is this in the bible? I don't know, lol. It isn't according to this person

"If you have been a Christian for any length of time, or if you are Jewish, you have no doubt heard about the "Shekinah Glory". This is the Hebrew expression for the "Very Presence of God". You probably also know that the specific word "Shekinah" does not occur in the Hebrew Old Testament but is found in many extra Biblical (outside of the Bible) writings. But the primary form of the word (the root) from which Shekinah is a derivative does indeed occur often in Scripture and is usually translated "Dwell"." http://www.svbc.org/trumpeter/archive/9608.htm

but... we sing about the Shekinah glory "all the day long"...so its worth researching. LOL



Mamita said:


> With topics like these the only answer some can give is it's wrong, because there's no other way to put it, some will say it's a possibility, but just because we think it's wrong and a heresy and those questions are dangerous and a weariness of the flesh doesn't mean we throw a stone, we're just passionate about what we believe in and some topics are red flags to us. *We're all sharing knowledge here... some will agree some will be offended, no other way lol I just don't know what else to say cause none of us can really apologize for what we believe in u know lol *



I understand folks get up and arms...passion for the GOD and the WORD is a great thing-but immediately accusing someone of having Ill intent for asking a question is MENTAL. LOL I know some topics are "taboo"....but oh well what I can say. You are right someone is always going to be offended....  


Thanks for your post! 




Laela said:


> Dear Netta,
> 
> I wasn't referring to you per se, just in general, because I've confronted these types of questions in here and in real life. So please don't take this personally just because I posted in your thread. That's my humble opinion...anyone who questions God or his existence is a doubter; I'll always stand by this statement. If you see that as a negative thing, that's also your opinion and you're entitled to it.
> 
> ...



Girl you betta stop, I know what you mean  I posted most of what I posted "in general" too not necessarily to you...sorry for the confusion. I value your opinion too suga! 

Thats why I shouldn't post from work on a highly caffeinated diet 

LOL


----------



## Mamita (Aug 5, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> I see what you mean, but the word does instruct us to study. I do understand your point in posting this scripture, however. Reminds me of a time I was researching a really dark subject-that I had to take a break from because of the nature of the subject.
> 
> yeah i did that so many times too, Im so curious and a book worm i used to come to him with any and everything, any question any theory and he always threw that one at me, after some time you stop cause there's enough in there to study without studying the what if he meant ... lol
> 
> ...



Man I've annoyed my fiance so much in the beginning lol usually when i had questions like that he just said put it aside keep studying for your salvation and it'll fall in place and you'll get your answer to that question naturally, and I always did i promise in a pretty short time llike one or 2 months, cause if what's right in front of you your goal is clear, then your surroundings are too


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 5, 2009)

^I hear you Mamita, I am not newly saved though, I am sure many have assumed that I am (if at all), LOL wrong. I got saved at 11 yrs old I am 29 now. Of course my years in service do not have anything to do with a hill of beans, in terms of my curiosity. I am still human, I am still walking this walk, and GOD is still new to me even after 18 years I'd like to think that I am still learning. 

I assure you, the "devil" did not make me start this post, that’s just absurd. To ask a question is not a sin. LOL I gather this forum is like the traditional church and thats okay, as long as the members note that there are many members and we are all different, all will be well. 

Thanks again!


----------



## pebbles (Aug 5, 2009)

jwhitley6 said:


> Personally, I can't see any reason why God would need a penis or a vagina....or a physical body at all, for that matter...does he have a stomach, intestines,etc.  We attribute masculine qualities to God and refer to him as such, but to me, God just IS.
> 
> *I'm really shocked at some of the posts here. * Being a "Christian" or being "saved"  does not mean you have all the answers.  Some of us barely know ourselves and want to claim to have a full knowledge of a vast and magnificent God who created not only Earth but the Universe and all of the galaxies, planets and beings within.....There is no harm in discussing our thoughts (biblically sound or not) and beliefs (biblically sound or not) in an open forum.  We may not all agree but with an open mind a little tolerance God might reveal something that we really needed to know. We are all searching for a better understanding of and relationship with our awesome God.
> 
> *The Christianity Forum is really going through it and I pray for peace and a renewed spirit of community*.




Thanks so much for this post. I'm becoming more than just a little concerned with the things happening on this forum of late. Ladies, please pray for clarity, truth, understanding, and *peace.*

Thread closed.


----------

